# Robben Ford Blues lesson



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Enjoy. It'll put things into perspective for some of you I think.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank's for the link. Robben is a monster guitarist and a excellent teacher. His lessons on Truefire are also killer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Great video. I watched this a while back and what he is saying about the pentatonic scale is so true! I never really listened to him play before but now I do! He's incredible!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Glad you guys like it. I appreciate the simplicity that he brought in that particular video. In this Shred centric guitar world (it seems) full of technical and theoretical motifs, I thought it was something that might give new and experienced players a 2nd take on what they expect out of music. In particular guitar playing and the power of thinking like a song writer and honing your improvization skills. Don't get me wrong here though, a certain degree of musical knowledge and theory of music is certainly needed, but it brings home the need to allow your idea to expand by using a bit of air at the beginning. I've been very guilty in the past (and still am) of getting to "busy" with my improve without leaving a lot of room for movement and expansion on an idea.

Just a cool perspective for today that seems to be a long lost art at times.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes K.I.S.S is the best way. Sometimes I wish I could shred with proficiency but it's not the end of the world. Give me a sassy ass blues riff anytime. I think personally blues is just a way more expressive which lends itself to having the basic knowledge and the mastery of the pentatonic scale whether it be major or minor or with that fat, flat third and seventh thrown in the works. Ahhhhhhhhhhh yes, the blues scales! Ain't nothing finer.


----------

